# Villagers you just can't connect with?



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

*Whitney was one of my originals when I started the game, I had her in my gamecube game and liked her a lot so I was happy to have her again. I talked to her a lot, and sent her gifts and shirts often. But she never wore the shirts or ever took the gifts and used them in her house. When she did, it was rare. She never really talked to me about different things... it was basically the same thing over and over again. She came off as super snooty and stuck up towards me and I was happy to see her sold for 7mil. Screw that wolf. >:| Has anyone else ever experienced something like this?*


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 24, 2014)

I've connected with most of them, and i have three towns.I can't seem to connect with dierdre though.I'm not really sure why.


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I've connected with most of them, and i have three towns.I can't seem to connect with dierdre though.I'm not really sure why.



fRUSTRATIN', Aint it?


----------



## hiimsenpai (Sep 24, 2014)

i had marshal in my town but i didnt like him, even though he seems to be really popular


----------



## Jubaboo (Sep 24, 2014)

I didn't really connect with Shari and Molly... don't know why.


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 24, 2014)

I really wanted Tia, bought her, moved her in , etc. I had her for a month or two than resold her because I just didn't find myself talking with her much. I didn't get happy when she crossed my path, and I don't know why since I wanted her so bad. Maybe it's because I found out how popular she was and she lost that special something. I don't really know.


----------



## PumpkinPie (Sep 24, 2014)

I really like Ankha but now she is the last one I ever go talk to. I don't know, I might get rid of her soon or put her in my other town.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't connect with my uchis... I just never see them around...


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 25, 2014)

Molly is super adorable, but I don't talk to her as much as my other villagers. probably because I had Skye before I had her and I went through so much repetition of the normal dialogue until I finally got Skye's pic. iuno. hoping she'll grow on me though >:


----------



## Danielle (Sep 25, 2014)

I had this issue with a couple of my villagers, mainly Merengue and Tia. I adored Tia looks wise, but once I had her in my town she was just .. blah.  I had Merengue for so long that she just was the last villager I ended up talking to at the end of the day - I ended up giving her to a friend who really adores her.


----------



## hzl (Sep 25, 2014)

Ankha just moved into my town and as she's a cat villager I was super excited but I dunno, there's something about her .. to be fair she is a snooty


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 25, 2014)

Marshal moved into my first town, and even though I tried really hard, I just couldn't really care that he was there. Like, he was super cute and everything, but I just couldn't get myself to care. : /


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 25, 2014)

I had Mira move in to my town because I like her design so I wanted to see if I'll like her as an uchi. Sadly no mater how much I talk to her or try to like her, we still don't connect. :| I know a lot of people like her though and thought that she'll grow on me but still no for me. :< she still looks awesome though and her house is nice lol


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 25, 2014)

I am perfectly aware of how much of a hipster I'm about to sound like. I assure you I am not a hipster, but merely cursed.

Marshal, Merengue, Julian, Lolly, Diana and Ankha have all been complete failures. Molly was good at first, but once Maple moved in I just didn't see Molly around town as often and I lost interest in her. Also Molly's house placement sucks.

Even more frustratingly, Muffy started off as my #1 only to be perfectly replaced by Shari, who makes far more reasonable requests and is in a more convenient part of town. Now my frustration with Muffy's terrible house placement has replaced any attachment I may have had to her and I'm going to cycle her out next.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2014)

I had Tom a while ago. Even though he was cool I found myself never wanting to talk to him and when I did we just didn't click. :/


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Any Uchi villager out there, they don't remind me of my older sisters at all.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 25, 2014)

Anchovy moved into my town and after it became evident he wasn't going to be leaving for a while, I decided to try and get to know him. But we just don't seem to be clicking.


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 25, 2014)

Kid Kat is taking a really long time to start calling me by my nickname. I moved him into my town before Kiki, and she started using my nickname a long time ago.
I really like him, though. ):


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Lolly

I really loved her when she moved in and she's cute but I never bonded with her...


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't seem to get close to Marina. She's been in my town for at least 8 months in-game, I try to talk to her daily. I send her shirts and only once has she worn it. Also, 8 months is such a long time, I thought by then she'd be coming over for random visits, she's just recently started sending me gifts in the mail, so maybe this is the beginning. She's always came off to me as a little less kind than my other normals, she's still sweet just seems fakey.. I don't know. She's too cute to let go though, I'm keeping her forever for sure.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 25, 2014)

I connected with Stitches when I had him as initial villager in one of my towns, but after I traded for him in my current town, there just wasn't anything there. There was no spark, and I was just apathetic towards him.

It's odd since only a couple months had passed between the two towns. But yeah, no fizz. :c


----------



## Story (Sep 25, 2014)

Gladys at the moment. Probably because I talk to Molly so often because she's right next to my house. Funny enough I love my two jocks Goose and Sparrow equally.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 25, 2014)

Coco. I wanted SO BADLY to care for her and make her feel like she wasn't a "monster." But we just aren't clicking :c She still hasn't pinged so I'm still trying


----------

